# A slightly diffrent take on Model Railroads



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

I immigrated from India in the 1970's and my layout has a theme of Indian Railways, Please visit and let me know how you all like it.
Site: http://www.indiarails.net

Thanks,

Vik


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Vik, I think you've done very well. The way you made the ground and grass look around the electric station is very real-looking. I enjoyed looking at your web site and seeing the scenes you've built. Well done!! :appl:


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

What are the dimensions of the layout?











How did you like working with Affordable Model Railroads? I have heard some great things about them and the work they do appears to be pretty nice.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting layout...a combination continuous running and
point to point.

It's always an education seeing how different railroad's locos
and cars are designed. 

Are 4 wheel cars the norm in India?.

Do you have automatic coupling on your layout. How is it
used?

Don


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

*Thanks to all for visiting.*
Dimensions are 12' X 14' James at affordable is a great person to work with.
Most wagons (called bogies in India) for this period weer 2 axle due to weight restrictions although this is now changing.
Indian Railways (IR) still uses teh hook & Chain coupling, so I use knuckle couplers with manual couple/decouple.

Thanks again 

Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Dimensions are 12' X 14' James at Affordable is a great person to work with.
Thanks


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Don,
Most wagons (called bogies or goods bogies in India) for this period were 2 axle due to weight restrictions although this is now changing.
Indian Railways (IR) still uses the hook & Chain coupling, so I use knuckle couplers with manual couple/decouple.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful layout you have there. Absolutely love that wooden bridge.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

sstlaure said:


> Beautiful layout you have there. Absolutely love that wooden bridge.


Scott,

Thank you.

Vik.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice to have you onboard here, Vik.

Great layout work on your end, especially your personal theme. I like the Bombay station building, too.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice to have you onboard here, Vik.
> 
> Great layout work on your end, especially your personal theme. I like the Bombay station building, too.
> 
> ...


YJ,

Thanks. The Bombay building is a Faller kit of the Bonn station.
Regards,

Vik.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Very nice indeed


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Bone1977 said:


> Very nice indeed


Hi,

Thanks for your comments.

Vik.


----------

